# Applet neustart



## m0n0c0re (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage:
Wenn mein signed applet geladen wird, dann erscheint ja eine Aufforderung das Applet "auszuführen" oder "abzubrechen".
Sagen wir mal ein user klickt "abbrechen".
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Applet neu zu laden oder andere Ideen, um wieder das Fenster zur Ausführung angezeigen zu lassen?? 
(damit der user wieder eine Chance hat auf "ausführen" zu klicken)


----------



## Sued_Faust (18. Aug 2010)

Soweit ich weiß geht es nicht, du kannst es nur durch das neu laden der Seite erneut aufrufen.


----------



## m0n0c0re (18. Aug 2010)

ok, thx.
Mal noch Fragen:
Kann das Applet mit ner Exception z.B. merken dass beim Ausführen "abbrechen" geklickt wurde?
Gibt es vielleicht eine Chance mit Java-Script einen reload der Seite zu machen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Aug 2010)

m0n0c0re hat gesagt.:


> Kann das Applet mit ner Exception z.B. merken dass beim Ausführen "abbrechen" geklickt wurde?


Ja, es wird in deinem Fall dann eine AccessControlException geworfen.


----------



## Sued_Faust (19. Aug 2010)

Mit javascript an sich nicht. Aber du könntest mittels js dein Applet neu laden.
Dabei müsstest du aber LiveConnect verwenden (https://jdk6.dev.java.net/plugin2/liveconnect/).


----------



## m0n0c0re (20. Aug 2010)

ok, danke für eure comments.


----------

